
HTC Vive Pro - reimertz
https://www.vive.com/us/product/vive-pro/
======
personalreality
Does anyone else see a Buy Vive button that does not seem to work? I am
interested in buying the wireless receiver (and possibly a vive pro). I saw it
at CES2018 and it seems to use 802.11ad. I wonder if it comes with both the
receiver and the packet router for the pc or if you need to buy your own
wireless router. FYI I'm using firefoxDev edition, the button doesn't seem to
pop up for me on chrome.

~~~
leetbulb
I am experiencing this. The button does not appear on Chrome.

------
kevinsimper
This looks really interesting as it will be the first headset where you don't
notice the pixels.

~~~
reimertz
Super exciting for sure. I wonder what the requirements will be. I kind of
assume I’d need to double down on second GTX 1070 to be able to run in 60fps.

~~~
personalreality
Isn't the goal to have 90fps? 60fps would probably induce nausea.

~~~
VladTheImplier
The screens used don't support variable refresh rate and double buffer
everything. If you drop below 90fps you are getting a 45fps lock with
Asynchronous Warp cheating Frames to remain at 90hz. If you aim for 60 you get
45. The Async Warp effect has bad side effects outside of stationary / tripod
like movement. Your view shifts correctly, but everything inside your view
stutters. If you imagine being in a VR Rollercoaster, your head would move and
interpolate 90hz, but the rollercoaster would only update every 45hz.

VR really sucks in the sense that if you don't get the full experience, only
having 80% or 90% may induce nausea or rip you out of the experience.

PC Perspective has great articles on this, going into every detail.

